# Nachrüsten vom Notebook ASUS TUF Gaming



## Esuldur (3. November 2019)

*Nachrüsten vom Notebook ASUS TUF Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir dieses Notebook gekauft: ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DT-BQ078T, 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) N…

Jetzt meine Frage: Ich würde gerne den Arbeitsspeicher erweitern und da ich dachte das es am besten zwei baugleiche sein sollten, habe ich die hier rausgesucht: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 SO-DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - SO DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200S) | Mindfactory.de

Kann ich die nehmen? Würde dann den vorhandenen bei der Bucht reinstellen.

Wie sieht es bezüglich der verbauten M2 SSD aus? Macht das Sinn die auszutauschen gegen eine Samsung 970 Pro, oder ist das nicht bemerkbar?

Des weiteren wäre noch Platz für ne 2,5“ SSD. Was könnt ihr empfehlen ab 1TB?

Lg


----------



## NatokWa (3. November 2019)

*AW: Nachrüsten vom Notebook ASUS TUF Gaming*

Du hast da 1x8GB an RAM verbaut . Nen 2. dazu und gut ist . AUßerdem solltest erstmal nachschauen ob das auch wirklich SO-DIM's sind die da verbaut sind . ASUS baut gerne Desktop-Speicher ein , weil der billiger ist + da steht nix dran von der Bauform , also REINschauen um sicher zu gehen .

Die schon vorhandene NVMe gegen eine andere zu tauschen macht NULL Sinn . Den bestenfalls geringen unterschied in der Ladegeschwindigkeit wirst du nicht merken + dü ersparst dir das vollständig neu installieren .
SATA-SSD mit 1TB und mehr ? Da kannst kaum was falsch machen , die liegen Leistungstechnisch ohnehin alle dicht beieinander solange es keine Billig-Chinaware ist .


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Nachrüsten vom Notebook ASUS TUF Gaming*

Nimm einfach die MX500 1 TB.


----------

